
G+ app on Android steals images - Garbage
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2011/Oct/777
======
Geee
Private files on Facebook and G+ are accessible by anyone who knows the URL.
I'm pretty sure that's the standard practice. Is this the problem here?
Surely, he had enabled the sync gallery feature, or not?

